# Brostrom procedure



## PSLAYTON

Does anybody know how to code a Brostrom procedure?  This is from the OP report:   Right ankle lateral ligament reconstruction, modified Brostrom type. 
I made an incision at the tip 
  of the fibula.  I elevated at the fibula up to the periosteum.  The ATFL 
  and the CFL insertions were elevated off the distal fibula.  The peroneal 
  tendon sheath was opened to inspect the tendons and protect them, and 
  they were fine.  I then took two Bio-Suture Taks and inserted them into 
  the distal fibula.  Then with the ankle in the correct position, I used 
  free needles to pass through the ATFL and the CFL in the imbricating 
  fashion taking up about a centimeter of slack in the ligaments.  They 
  were then tied down to the distal fibula.  The fibular periosteum was 
  then imbricated over the top of the capsule in the CFL.  The inferior 
  extensor retinaculum was brought out then imbricated over all of this 
  with interrupted Vicryl sutures, also.


----------



## grandmacora

We use 27698


----------



## amitjoshi4

I agree, its 27698 only


----------



## mbort

I agree as well 27698


----------

